# Springer's bleeding tail



## strid (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all,

About a month ago I had Bolt clipped. Now, I don't know if the tip of his tail got nipped or, the lack of extra hair there has contributed but it won't stop bleeding.
His tail is long and with the usual excitement that a Springer shows, he can't keep his tail still. He often whips it so much when out and about that traces of blood are evident on each side of his ribs.
He does bang it around the house but that doesn't seem to produce a 'blood show' - its just after we walk and he's gone off lead - what he loves the most.
The vet said to keep him on a lead for 10 days, I've done this twice - and it starts again....the guy needs exercise and I'm running ow on ideas. Im pretty sure that a bandage won't last long!
anyone with any history/advice they could share


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but once the tail has been damaged several times it never seems to heal properly.
You could try putting some plastic tubing of some sort over it. eg. a large syringe 
You could try keeping the hair long on the tail to see if this helps but I fear it will be in vain and that eventually, you will have to dock the tail 
I fear there will be vast numbers of spaniels that live and walk in the countryside that will have to have this operation


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

mollie my springer use to chew her tail wen we first got her esp wen we left her alone , (feb this year ), she had been abused ......everytime she banged it she use to make it bleed but for the past 4 months ( hope i dont jinx it ) it hasnt bleed ...her hair on her tail is long


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We often get tail injuries with the greyhounds. Get an old type curler one of the ones with holes in it. Trhead his tail trough it so that it is above the injury then slide it down so that it is over the injury. Then you need to tape it to his tail use surgical tape above and below it. That way the air can get to the injury to help it to heal but it is being protected from and further knocks.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope it heals quickly.....thankfully my ess was docked at 2 days old 

and his stumpy tail dont stop moving


----------



## strid (Dec 30, 2010)

It's right at the tip, which of course tappers to a point, not sure how good attaching anything will prove??


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Once a tail gets injured its hard to get it to heal for good - they tend to keep splitting  When the split bleeding tail hits a few walls it looks like a blood bath 

We have 2 ess and 1 working cocker that injured tail tips, and after re splitting and discussions with the vets they eventually amputated the end of the tail. The vets were not happy about doing it but they are working dogs that needed fixing!

Depending how you feel about it but maybe talking to the vet about amputation is the best solution.

Either way I hope it heals


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

strid said:


> It's right at the tip, which of course tappers to a point, not sure how good attaching anything will prove??


thats excatly where mollies was .....am sure it will heal , i would try wot freya surgestted with the roller


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Try vet wrapping it. It's unlikely the vet will dock him. 

It's an extremely common injury. You do need to tryto protect the tip when out and about as springers don't seem to go round obstacles! It won't heal properly unless protected for quite a while and allowed to heal properly.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a word of caution that although rare, nearly cost the life of my sister in laws dog, he got an infection from a wound at the end of his tail and although receiving vet treatment, it suddenly went down hill rapidly and began to smell, the vet had to emergency amputate the tail as gangrene set in and was very very close to going into his back and apparently was just a few hours away from not making it.

This was 20 years ago and the dog lived on to a ripe old age eventually dying of a brain tumour.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed it heals up ok, can I just suggest if you get him clipped again, don't let them clip his tail feathering off, as this will give him some protection.


----------



## strid (Dec 30, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Try vet wrapping it. It's unlikely the vet will dock him.
> 
> It's an extremely common injury. You do need to tryto protect the tip when out and about as springers don't seem to go round obstacles! It won't heal properly unless protected for quite a while and allowed to heal properly.


Hello - What does vet wrapping do and where can i get it? Thanks


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

strid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> About a month ago I had Bolt clipped. Now, I don't know if the tip of his tail got nipped or, the lack of extra hair there has contributed but it won't stop bleeding.
> His tail is long and with the usual excitement that a Springer shows, he can't keep his tail still. He often whips it so much when out and about that traces of blood are evident on each side of his ribs.
> ...


As has been said, it's a common problem with springers, and the best reason for having their tails docked properly as in working springers. All my spingers have been docked and not one of them has had this problem. Still, the kennel club knows best I suppose.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

strid said:


> Hello - What does vet wrapping do and where can i get it? Thanks


Vet wrap is the stretchy self sticking crepe type bandage used to wrap up wounds. Because it's not brilliantly sticky and the dog will be moving lots, you can cover it with duct tape to ensure it doesn't move.

In this picture, Bear has vet wrap on a cut paw.









It comes in a roll over a tube and I get mine from eBay. All horsey shops sell it or in an emergency, your vet (who will vastly overcharge you.) I pay about £1 a roll because I buy in bulk. Link: 12 ROLLS KM ELITE COHESIVE BANDAGE VET WRAP VETWRAP | eBay

If you don't have a first aid kit for dogs, search on the health section for a comprehensive list of what is generally deemed necessary.


----------

